# UT-300R2U firmware upgrade



## hemescool (Jun 15, 2010)

*From where i can obtain utstarcom UT-300R2U router firmware upgrade file
give me link to download.
thanks in advance *


----------



## hemescool (Jun 15, 2010)

waiting for ur reply friends


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

You should be able to find it here, navigate around.


----------

